# Joke



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A mother was preparing pancakes for her sons, Kevin, 5, Ryan, 3. The boys began to argue over who would get the first pancake. Their mother saw the opportunity for a moral lesson. "If Jesus were sitting here, He would say, 'Let my brother have the first pancake. I can wait.'" 

Kevin turned to his younger brother and said, "Ryan, you be Jesus!"


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We Kevin's are waaaaaaaayyyyy ahead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

true but people just won't accept it for the truth it is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A little poem for a change

Losing you... 


When I saw you, I was afraid to know you.

When I knew you, I was afraid to like you.

When I liked you, I was afraid to Love you.

Now that I Love you, I'm afraid to lose you...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Where's my hankie!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A little poem for a change
> 
> Losing you...
> 
> ...


I never realised two bears could be so loving while ......ing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > A little poem for a change
> ...


The big one is the other ones mum. Not sure bears do incest, they leave that to humans.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The big one is the other ones mum. Not sure bears do incest, they leave that to humans.


so how can we say that such nehaviour is "beastly" then since we have lower standards than most, if not all, animals?

Maybe we should behave it as "humanly" but that sounds wrong too....

anyone got any suggestions ? :?

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

But I will defer until tomorrow  

or maybe longer

Haven't drunk much wine...yet

But completely lost

What bear where how

Did I get the spelling wrong?
8)  8) 

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

"What bear where how?"

Avatar


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Leave my bears alone, they're doing no harm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote: Sam Ewig 

"Hard work spotlights the character of people: some turn up their sleeves, some turn up their noses, and some don't turn up at all."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Something a bit different today as joke after joke gets a bit tedious.

Amazing photographs I don't care if they were photoshopped or not.

Beaby Bear sneezing attack

10 amazing things on Amazon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

An executive was interviewing a young woman for a position in his company. He wanted to learn something about her personality, so he asked, "if you could have a conversation with anyone, living or dead, who would it be?"

She quickly responded, "The living one."


She might have been a blonde :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing as jokes are about to be banned :roll: 

Here's a little quote.


"To laugh often and much; to win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children; to earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends; to appreciate beauty, to find the best in others; to leave the world a little better; whether by a healthy child, a garden patch or a redeemed social condition; to know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived. This is the meaning of success." 

-Ralph Waldo Emerson

If I made someone chuckle and lifted a spirit for even a second then I have achieved my objective.


----------

